# ratty rat aka jethro



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

just finished this one two weeks ago. the eyes and the drip below glow in the dark


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks freaky...good job!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

MMMmmmm..bacon!~


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks : ) and that's funny you say bacon . . . last year i made a pig for my butcher to wear lol


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

very nice job


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great. Love the wicked teeth.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wicked it is!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he's very cool !!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, that is cool!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What big teeth you have, Jethro.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

It does make one hungry for bacon all right.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You dirty rat (insert James Cagney impression).


----------

